# Formula Bremsscheibe



## Promontorium (8. Juni 2018)

Hab' mir meine erste Formula-Bremsscheibe gekauft und gelesen, die hätte eine Verschleissanzeige. Wo soll die denn sein, finde irgendwie nix?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (9. Juni 2018)

Eine Verschleißanzeige gibt es auf unseren Scheiben nicht.
Jedoch aber, wie auf fast allen Bremsscheiben im Markt, eine aufgelaserte minimale Stärke (min. Th...).
Welche analog via Messschieber gemessen wird und nicht unterschritten werden sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (9. Juni 2018)

Ah, o.k., dann weiß ich Bescheid. Danke!


----------



## cmmaier (6. Januar 2019)

Hi,

ich fahre / bremse mit der ROR in Verbindung mit Dächle Scheiben und bin damit nicht soooo zufrieden. Die Dächle laufen mit Seitenschlag 
und der Hersteller sagt bis 0,4 sei alles in der Toleranz. Ich soll die Scheibe ( die hatte den Schlag schon von Anfang ) mit einem Küchen
handtuch richten. Da hätte ich mit ne bessere Qualität gewünscht  
Ich überlege nun doch original Formula Scheiben einzusetzen. Da gibt es ein- und zweitilig. Die zweiteiligen Disc`s sind schon ziemlich teuer 
im Vergleich zu einer einteiligen ( BC Nummer FD782031PN, leider ausverkauft) Lohnt sich dieser finanzielle Mehraufwand ? Die Wärmeabfuhr 
soll bei den zweitiligen besser sein aber die meisten Scheiben sind einteilig und da funktioniert`s ja auch

Viele Grüsse C-M


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2019)

2. Fahrt, heute nach dem Waschen.


----------



## CosmicSports (21. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 817160
> 2. Fahrt, heute nach dem Waschen.



Doppelpost? Das Problem wird doch bereits an anderer Stelle besprochen?

Wurde nach der ersten Fahrt nicht gewaschen?


----------

